# Spare bulb kit for Fiat Ducato 2007



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

Any ideas of the best place to buy online a spare bulb kit for a 2007 Fiat Ducato? We are off to France (only for a couple of weeks, unfortunately) in September and I think it's a requirement there to carry a spare set of bulbs (plus it's probably a good idea, anyway).

Regards

Ralph


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*v cheap*

these bulb & fuse sets are or can be spurious sets available from many motorhome/camping stores.

I bought one y/day for 7 euro


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All French supermarkets carry then for about €4 to €6.
French Lidl and Aldi often have them for €2.99.

Ray.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I needed a set for my MH and a set for my Smart (absolute waste of time as you either need to be treble jointed or take the front off it to change a headlight bulb).

Anyway, Halfords did a kit covering Smart but not one for MH (2008 Boxer aka Ducatto). When I took a close look at the data tables, the Smart kit actually covered the MH...rear lights on a Boxer were different but given the rear lights are fitted by the converter and probably something different, decided to risk it with single set.


----------

